# Aangebrand



## eno2

Aangebrand is in het Nederlands gebelgd, gekrenkt, gekwetst, gepikeerd, geraakt. 

gauw *aangebrand zijn* (=gauw geïrrteerd zijn)

Wel wel. Had ik geen idee van.

Aangebrand is aangekoekt in de pan in Vlaanderen.  Super frequent.

Toch vind ik definities die vastgebrand en aangekoekt bevatten.



> aangebrand bijv.naamw. vastgebrand.   Voorbeeld: `Het aangebrande eten was niet lekker meer. `boos.   Voorbeeld: `De politie moest de aangebrande man van de plek verwijderen. ` Bron: WikiWoordenboek.



Dat van die aangebrande man klinkt wel lachwekkend in Vlaamse oren.

Aangebrande moppen, ja. Dat klinkt niet lachwekkend.


Wat zal het nu zijn?


----------



## Red Arrow

Van aangebrand had ik al gehoord (''Doe toch niet zo aangebrand, gast!''), maar van ''gebelgd''? Wat? 

Zijn Belgen snel aangebrand, dan? Is dat het? IS DAT HET?!! 

Nee, serieus. Heeft gebelgd wat met Belgen te maken?


----------



## eno2

Voor Nederlanders is gebelgd aangebrand. Voor Belgen is aangebrand geen goed Belgisch-Nederlands in die betekenis.


> *P.H. Schröder (1980), Van Aalmoes tot Zwijntjesjager*
> *gebelgd*
> 
> _Gebelgd_, dat wil zeggen: boos, geërgerd, is eigenlijk het voltooide deelwoord van het werkwoord _belgen_, dat vroeger sterk was, zoals nog blijkt uit de vorm _(ver)bolgen_, maar dat later zwak geworden is. Het werkwoord is afgeleid van het zelfstandig naamwoord _balg_, dat nu nog over is in het woord _blaasbalg_. Een _balg_ is een zak, een omhulsel en vandaar ook een buik, een lijf. Het woord is verwant met _bal_. Het Engels heeft _belly_. De eigenlijke betekenis van _belgen_ is: opzwellen. In die zin gebruikte Vondel het, zeggend dat de walvis ‘zonder zich te _belgen_ Jonas levend kon verdouwen’. Uit de betekenis: opzwellen is die van: zic


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Voor Belgen is aangebrand geen goed Belgisch-Nederlands in die betekenis.


Ik zou niet weten waarom niet.


----------



## eno2

Dus jij gebruikt aangebrand in de betekenis van geïrriteerd?


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Dus jij gebruikt aangebrand in de betekenis van geïrriteerd?


Ja, waarom niet? Het is niets iets wat ik vaak zeg of schrijf, maar vooral de verbinding _aangebrand op iets reageren _klinkt me heel normaal in de oren.

Eigenlijk doet het er niet toe wat ik zeg. Er zijn heel wat woorden of uitdrukkingen die goed Nederlands zijn, maar die ik niet actief gebruik of die ik niet eens ken. Geen enkele taalgebruiker kent en maakt actief gebruikt van het volledige scala van de woordenschat van een taal.


----------



## eno2

Ook waar.



Hans M. said:


> Er zijn heel wat woorden of uitdrukkingen die goed Nederlands zijn, maar die ik niet actief gebruik of die ik niet eens ken. Geen enkele taalgebruiker kent en maakt actief gebruikt van het volledige scala van de woordenschat van een taal.



Ook waar.


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik ben het eens met Hans M.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Ik ben het eens met Hans M.


Het verbaast me. 
Een gat in mijn woordcultuur.


----------

